# NOS G519 rims on eBay.



## 37schwinn (Jul 9, 2015)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301682468794&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## jkent (Jul 9, 2015)

That's my add. if anyone is interested in a set please contact me here, through PM or otherwise.
Would like to move these on or at least some of them.
Will also trade for bikes or parts.
Thanks, JKent


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 14, 2015)

PM sent!


----------

